# squats with guestroom/floor to sleep on in new orleans?



## ninuski (Dec 17, 2013)

hey we are from Belgium now in new mexico, soon in nola... we squat a house in Ghent and there we have a guestroom with people from all over the world passing. we we`re wondering if someone knows a place like that in new Orleans? whaaa thanks!


----------



## Tude (Dec 17, 2013)

Very cool and welcome welcome! Good luck on NOLA search!


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Dec 17, 2013)

New Orleans is kind of open game, considering like 60 percent of that city, is squatable.


----------



## tobepxt (Dec 18, 2013)

yep. nola is really easy to squat. i know a friend who is holding a place down there though. i could ask him about his space if yad like.


----------

